# Help:My Ford 8N leaks gas



## VFord8N

My 8N Ford circa 1948 has suddenly started to dump fuel from the carb when it is not running. It starts and runs fine but when I shut off the ignition, shortly thereafter it starts to drip fuel out the carb. The only way to stop it is turn off the gas supply above the fuel bowl. I wonder if the float might be jammed down? Any ideas?
Thanks

V
[email protected]


----------



## stephenscity

You should always shut the fuel off on these gravity fed fuel systems surprised ya haven't had a problem before.


----------



## Fredneck

i've had the float on my 2N stick twice. tapping the carb with a chunk of wood freed it up both times.


----------



## Ken N Tx

stephenscity said:


> You should always shut the fuel off on these gravity fed fuel systems surprised ya haven't had a problem before.





Fredneck said:


> i've had the float on my 2N stick twice. tapping the carb with a chunk of wood freed it up both times.


It is a common problem..

I made it a habit to shut off the fuel bowl and block down the clutch pedal when finished for the day..edro:


----------



## pogobill

I tapped on my carb as well, and after a little perseverance, it stopped leaking as well. I shut the fuel off when I'm done with the tractor. If you don't, there is a possibility that the gravity feed system, having the fuel tank higher than the engine, will allow fuel through to the intake, flood up into the engine and seep through to the oil pan which is not good, not to mention the waste of good fuel!


----------



## VFord8N

*Solution to Ford8N Carb leaking gas*

Hi All

Thanks for you suggestions. I solved the problem by doing 2 things. I tapped the side of the carb with a rubber mallet and I also ran the tractor out of gas by not opening the gas supply valve above the float bowl. According to my reliable car mechanic, by starving the carb of fuel and then releasing it one can perhaps reset the float or help dislodge any fine particle in the gas nozzles. After re-opening the value, the tractor runs great and no longer spews gas with the ignition off. At day's end, I always turn off the gas supply.
V


----------



## Ken N Tx

VFord8N said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thanks for you suggestions. I solved the problem by doing 2 things. I tapped the side of the carb with a rubber mallet and I also ran the tractor out of gas by not opening the gas supply valve above the float bowl. According to my reliable car mechanic, by starving the carb of fuel and then releasing it one can perhaps reset the float or help dislodge any fine particle in the gas nozzles. After re-opening the value, the tractor runs great and no longer spews gas with the ignition off. At day's end, I always turn off the gas supply.
> V


Thanks for the update and tip..Don't be a stranger and lets see a picture of your machine!! edro:


----------



## dakotamar

What is blocking the cultch and it's purpose?


----------



## Fredneck

if you stick a chunk of wood on top of the depressed clutch and wedge it there, you keep the clutch disengaged. i've noticed a few folks have had their clutch rust to the flywheel and stick, at which point, depressing the clutch does nothing. by disengaging it when not in use, this can't happen.


----------

